# Just got a job offer to run a charter boat in maui.



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Just got a job offer running a charter boat in Maui.
We csme in yesterday with about 7000 lbs of fish and my captain asked a friend of his from maui if they needed captains. Yes they do! Im super excited and everythings coming together for me even better now. I just wanted to keep all my friends back home up to date. I'm meeting the owner of the boats in 15 minutes and go over the details. Wish me lluch and I'll tell yall more later.

Tim


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

good luck

am curious who buys the big repair bills if a motor goes down, etc?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's great news Tim! Good luck with the meeting.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Best of luck my friend!

Shawn


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck with everything Tim.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Isn't that the way that fate works? Tim was looking for something back here because he ran into a brick wall in La La Land and just when it is looking really bleak he gets a good offer. This is a good life lesson for a lot of people...never give up until the last gasp. Good things can and do happen...just not on our own personal time schedule.

Congrats Tim. You deserve a break. Now take good care of that man's hardware.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Good luck Tim, set the hook!


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Tim have you ever thought about trying to get on 1 of those crab boats out of Alaska, it would be good to see you as a green horn on the Cornelia Marie (they just lost theirs the other night). Good luck with the new adventure hope you can start showing some nice pictures of the sparcely clad dressed fisherwoman over there.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Wish you Luck !!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

good luck Tim


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luch to you!


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck, Tim! You keep us entertained...


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Luck Tim


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

7000lbs who do you think you are a LA head boat operator


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Good luck Tim*

We can't wait to hear (see) the first charter niece you befRiend and photograph for us :cheers:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

keep it up and dont forget us little folks back here in tx and keep the posts coming


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Suerte amigo!! keep us posted..


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Best of luck Capt. Coastal.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

good luck and send more pics


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Watch out for the volcanoes and cannibals and never, never go on a 3 hour cruise.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

.....a three hour cruise


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Good luck. I am tracking you on Bloody Decks also.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks everyone, i talked to the owner of the start me up boats and i am full time now. ill be working on a boat here in kona till next week or sooner. im going to pack my stuff and the boat is heading back to maui. cool thing cause i wont need a plane ticket. ill be doing some deck stuff for a month or so then i have a captain job waiting for me. the captain on the ahi boat im on gave me a good reccomendation and the sea mountain experience was enough to seal the deal. im excited and im looking at 14 hour days everyday but have been told the pay will be good up to 350 a day easy they said. im excited about the money and excited to leave the big island of no girls and enter the island of 22 year old hot blondes.
just to rub it in a little more, im sitting on a beach right now with wireless internet watching a gorgeous sunset, one of the first in months because of the horrible fog from the volcano.

aww

any way nice to hear rom the guys back home
thanks for the support and as soon as humanly possible ill have some more good pics. 

miss ya al and larry, kyle and everyone else

come see me in lahina maui

hhhh yea!!!!!!!!!!!

tim


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

yea, the first green flash sunset in 2 months. it was awesome


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats and good luck Tim.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Good luck Tim. :cheers: My brother and I were just talking about you last night. We are planning our annual voyage to P.A. and I told him we would have to find someone else to hook up with this year.

Dexter


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

God is Good and is always Right on Time


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats Tim... keep following the dream. We are pulling for you. 
I'm gonna be in Maui the week of the 16-23 of June. Where is your port of call or will you be up and running by then?


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Way to Go Tim!
Congrats on the new job and new digs. Its good to see a plan come together.
gary


----------



## Floridaze (May 16, 2005)

Tim; what is Amy doing these days?


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

It looks like you've found just the right fit!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats! I can't wait for the reports to start rolling in.


----------



## txcountry (Feb 14, 2007)

Congats bud, Good luck to you!


----------



## robalo 2120 (Sep 23, 2006)

coastal said:


> thanks everyone, i talked to the owner of the start me up boats and i am full time now. ill be working on a boat here in kona till next week or sooner. im going to pack my stuff and the boat is heading back to maui. cool thing cause i wont need a plane ticket. ill be doing some deck stuff for a month or so then i have a captain job waiting for me. the captain on the ahi boat im on gave me a good reccomendation and the sea mountain experience was enough to seal the deal. im excited and im looking at 14 hour days everyday but have been told the pay will be good up to 350 a day easy they said. im excited about the money and excited to leave the big island of no girls and enter the island of 22 year old hot blondes.
> just to rub it in a little more, im sitting on a beach right now with wireless internet watching a gorgeous sunset, one of the first in months because of the horrible fog from the volcano.
> 
> aww
> ...


Your living the dream, congrats:cheers:


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

I Dont Know You But Congrats On The New Job. Get To Catchin Them Giant Blues


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats Tim, & keep living life like no tomorrow. Fishing off Maui is nothing like Kona, so search hard, & always troll the birds. Well, that's when you're fishing! Aloha, & enjoy!


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

congrats bro!!and good luck!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go Tim! Congratulations on the new job. 

Get those big fish pictures on the way.

Oops. Does that mean I'm getting old?


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey coastal I lived in maui for 10 years . I worked @ the Kapalua golf club for a while any way thats were i met Tom Casey he is the captin for the maui jim boat. Walter hester The owner of maui jim would let all the guy's fish for free when the coarse would close. look him up great guy . The boat sits on the makai side of the harbour in Lahaina . Tell him you are friends with Robert from texas who used to live on hui f and work @ the golf club he has alot of info about the area . Just a (in ) for you cause you know how it is in da islands not as out going as us texans !!! plus everyone's pretty salty in that harbour


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck Tim but I think it would work out better for you on the Rollo! Check out the chicks those dudes from that crab boat get on their myspace blog!! Good luck, good fishing, and stay thirsty my friend Tim. I don't always drink beer but when I do """""""" you know the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


1hunglower said:


> Tim have you ever thought about trying to get on 1 of those crab boats out of Alaska, it would be good to see you as a green horn on the Cornelia Marie (they just lost theirs the other night). Good luck with the new adventure hope you can start showing some nice pictures of the sparcely clad dressed fisherwoman over there.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, Tim. Tear em up and let us know how the good life is treating ya every once in awhile.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

awesome


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Way to go, man....good things happen to good people. It looks like I need to plan another trip to Hawaii.


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats Tim. I admire what you have done. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks again guys, im in lahaina now and dont miss kona at all. this place is awesome so far, actually ive been here for only 4 hours but lovin it. i start double trips tomorrow starting at 4 30 am. im so freakin excited its unreal. the guys in the company up to and including the owner are awesome. thanks again everyone and ill be busy working and tyin to find a new truck and place here. im tired of sleeping wherever and walking the streets lookin for wireless internet,

ill keep yall, my friends, in touch with whats happenin.

tim

thanks again


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*opportunity*

Tim,
Way to go man - some people wait for opportunity to knock on their door.

You are making your own opprtunities.

All the best,

Tom


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

That's a long way from Round Rock! Good luck!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Congrats Tim...you are one heck of a hard working and ambitious fisherman...Good luck and continue to follow your dreams.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Tim,

I'm so happy for you that everything worked out. God's timing is perfect, he's never late.

I'm wishing you God's best blessings in your new home. Enjoy your new job and be careful out there. Let Jesus be your Captain, he'll always steer you the right way in life.

Mrs. B


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Miss You!!!*

Hope things work out for you, but at the same time I wish you were still in this area. Miss fishing with you!!! Anyway, answer your phone every now and then, even if it is 3:00am in the morning there!!!
Be safe!!!

Later:

Larry

You don"t by chance still have Amy's number!!!


----------



## Tom Andrews (Jun 7, 2006)

*Dauntless*

Hey Tim........My brother and I are so busy with our boat in Honduras that we gave away our boat in Hawaii. The boat is a 50 ft trawler that they used on Maui to catch and transport Aukele. If you want it go get it as the guy we gave it to ended up going to prison. They stripped the electronics off it but I hear it still fires up and will make it from Sand Island to Maui no problem. I also have a friend Joy there who works in a art gallery in Lahina that will look out for you... Shoot me a PM with your number and I`ll hook you up.....Tom


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats Tim!


----------



## TheReelDeal (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey Tim, I' m vacationing in Oahu on May 27 thru 32 any recommendations on a fishing charter


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

sup dawg, i'm sorry i'm on page seven or whatever but i been down in pa. glad to hear of your good fortune. keep rockin and post us up when you can


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

coastal said:


> miss ya al and larry, kyle and everyone else
> 
> come see me in lahina maui
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brother! Sounds like everything is falling in to place!


----------

